# Leak inside a skylight



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Some details will help. Who made the skylight? Glass or plastic? Age of unit? Is it fixed or operating? Have you removed the top to check gaskets, channels, etc?
Have you contacted the maker and asked for solutions?
Caulking and skylights do not work, ever. The same can be said for tar.
Pictures would help. Interior and exterior.
Ron


----------



## apt94jesse (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for the quick response.

I have no idea how old the skylight is or who the manufacturer is. We bought the house almost 2 years ago and it had been installed several years before that.

I have not taken the top off simply because I am confident I have found the source of my leak, which is the vent I mentioned. I have reproduced the conditions that cause the leak.

It is a fixed skylight, btw.

I'll take some pics tomorrow when the sun is out.

Jesse


----------

